# Walk in music list



## Tizzo (Apr 7, 2008)

I found a thread on this forum that showed all of the fighters walk in music since around UFC 30. For whatever reason, i did not favorite it and cannot seem to find this thread. Will someone please send me a link? Thanks.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Here you go.

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-media/18908-ufc-entrance-music-informational-thread-listed-event.html


----------

